# Research suggests e-cigarettes could help fight obesity



## Greyz (27/10/16)

Source:
http://www.stuff.co.nz/life-style/w...suggests-ecigarettes-could-help-fight-obesity

I found the following article quite interesting as I myself was a healthy 106KG's when I started vaping in December 2015. Right now I hover around 95/96KG's, with my lowest being 94KG's a few months back.

I can attribute the weight loss to me stopping with the after supper snacks. Every night after dinner when the kids are asleep I'd always reach for a small chocolate, chips, cake or anything sweet. Now I just reach for my vape and instead of chocolates it's now chocolate bronuts or whatever DIY concoction I have steeped in my cupboard.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## KZOR (27/10/16)

Greyz said:


> I can attribute the weight loss to me stopping with the after supper snacks.


Yea ....... makes a significant difference if you give those little buggers a skip.
What also helps is attaching a A4 size of the photo below to the snack cupboard door.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (27/10/16)

Greyz said:


> Source:
> http://www.stuff.co.nz/life-style/w...suggests-ecigarettes-could-help-fight-obesity
> 
> I found the following article quite interesting as I myself was a healthy 106KG's when I started vaping in December 2015. Right now I hover around 95/96KG's, with my lowest being 94KG's a few months back.
> ...



I looked into this a few years ago as a matter of interest. There's of course no definitive evidence around, but the idea makes sense to me. Should make it a lot easier to skip the snacks. And the snacks are what does the most damage.


----------



## zadiac (27/10/16)

Greyz said:


> Source:
> http://www.stuff.co.nz/life-style/w...suggests-ecigarettes-could-help-fight-obesity
> 
> I found the following article quite interesting as I myself was a healthy 106KG's when I started vaping in December 2015. Right now I hover around 95/96KG's, with my lowest being 94KG's a few months back.
> ...



I'd probably kill for free if I could weigh 106kg!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

